# MTD 760 Ten Hundred



## Preston Quick (Nov 4, 2020)

I recently bought a 1974 MTD 760 ten hundred for $200, it is an amazing little tractor with a 10hp B+S engine and a 4speed. I was looking to restore it but I’m not sure what the exact colours are, it has a green grill with red hood and fenders, does it have a specific colour for each or will any colour work.


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

Lawn Tractors > MTD > 760 Ten Hundred

Tractors
Lawn Tractors
Compare
Articles/News
Tractor Shows
Contact

*MTD 760 Ten Hundred Transmission*

Overview
Engine
Transmission
Dimensions
Photos
Attachments



1968 - 1978
Garden tractor


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

This is the only Picture of a MTD I have found, so far.


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

From all the pictures, I have looked at, my guess would be, the grill should be either Red, Black, or the color I saw the least White.
There was a 990 series, I believe it was, that was all Green, but not the same green as your grill.


----------

